# A little help with WPG/CO2/ferts??



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay so I'm not totally clear on where my set up stands, and what I may be lacking (if anything?). Could I get some feedback on my setup? 

I currently have a 75g freshwater community planted tank. I have 2 hoods that each hold 2x 32 watt bulbs (although the bulbs themselves are actually 40 watt). In each hood I have a FloraGlo (2800K) and a PowerGlo (18,000K) bulb.

The lights are on for 12 hours a day, I recently stuck in some Seachem Flourish root tabs in various areas... and occasionally add a little TetraPlant FlouraPride. The substrate is 100 lbs standard gravel, medium/small size.

The plants are java fern, hornwort, cabomba, wisteria, amazon sword, crypt lucens, corkscrew val and moneywort. (wow i didn't realize I had so many.) 

So the question!!!

So some of the plants are doing okay, others are growing somewhat fast. Some are have a leaf wilting here and there - what is my long term plan for the plants / lights / fertilizing / co2 (hopefully not because it's a little soon to go there for me)? 

I just kind of got stuff and went for it, and I don't quite get the right combination of all the factors. Any insight is greatly appreciated!
thanks,
Eric


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I think your lighting coulg use some work. i think you want to stay between 6500-10,000K temp wise


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The wpg rule is really outdated and what you want to look at is the lumens of the bulbs. The K ratings that you are using should be okay for a low light to the lower end of medium light.
One thing that you must understand (everyone should understand) is that all plants that you put into a tank isn't going to grow perfectly fine for everyone. I found myself trying all kinds of plants for my light levels, some just don't do good in my tank. So I usually get rid of the ones that don't do good and try others till I find what does and stick with those. An example of this is hornwort. Anyone can grow this easy plant but me. It dies within a couple of days of putting it into one of my tanks, But I can grow other plants like no bodys business.

One basic rule to remember when using ferts is swords, crypts and vals are root feeders. Stem plants feed from the water column. Your also using a liquid fert but you may need to use it 2 or 3 times a week. You should also be dosing macros which is nitrogen, phosphates and potassium, and also a little iron. Most liquid ferts don't contain enough of these so needs to be dosed separate.


----------



## armedbiggiet (Jun 9, 2009)

Since you are using the stander 4ft bulbs I would recommond to try the philip's 6500k "daylight" at home depot. The floraglo it have the right spectrum but not the bright enough at all(the lumen) plus that K is too low which old days think that gives the color for plants specially for plants that grow in a green house or something. That powerglo which is too much K really design for the corals for salt water tank. There is not thing wrong with that powerglo as I use it too to bring out some color on fish but highest K goes the lumen start going down. So, best stay at 6500k to 10000k range.


----------



## armedbiggiet (Jun 9, 2009)

One more thing try to use 32 watt on a 32 watt's light housing for a better result. I know those T12s are cheaper with higher wattage but T8 32w are much brighter. And last don't mix T12 and T8 as these 2 using differnet ballest you might endup killing the bulb faster if you did not using the right bulb for the right light!


----------



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

I am using T8 32w. I think the shoplight is actually a T10 ballast, but not sure about the actual aquarium hood... is that a problem?


----------

